# 6hp tecumseh carb.



## pweezy4sheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello everyone i'm a new member. I've been reading some forums and have liked the way everyone has helped on certain problems. i got my son a go cart a couple months ago. it's got a 6hp tecumseh eng. and after it sat for a couple months was getting hard to start. i have done it all fresh gas clean out carb. maybe missing something on carb i might have over looked now wont start i got a spark it looks a little weak but its there.before i cleaned out carb it started then shut right off also when pushing pirmer bulb dont feel it working.if anyone can help out i will apreciate it thanks again.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Posting the engine numbers would help with finding the information need for a repair.Here is a link to different carb rebuilds.I would guess and probably be wrong that you have a series 8 carb on that Tecumseh depending on the engine manufacture date.Did you just clean the carb or replace any parts inside that appeared bad?Hope this helps.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## pweezy4sheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*carb. problem*

thanks for the info i got it runing just need to get some o-rings for it. any idea on where to find affordable kits its a 640025 sieres i belive or 60017 is the same i've been looking online and they look like the model i have thanks again for replying.:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

O rings for what? The carburetor? Which ones are you looking for?

Engine model and spec numbers would be very helpful. Some of the o rings used on carburetors can be found at various sources for little to nothing when compared to what a kit from Tecumseh might run.


----------



## pweezy4sheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*6hp tesumseh*

the o rings for the carb its a 640025c or 640017b will work to its the biggest oring on the carb also the small one on the 1/2in. screw under the carb. and the big one that goes near the float. thanks for replying and hope to hear from you soon.:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I use a # 006 O ring on the nozzle they cost about .25 ea and the one on the bowl nut is actually a gasket not an O ring.


----------



## pweezy4sheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*6hp tecumseh*

your right those are the ones i need. any idea where i can get em without paying so much for shipping? i live in homestead fl. so shipping cost on ebay always kills me :freak: thanks again for replying your help is much apperciated :wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Ace hardware,True value hardware,plumbing supply warehouses or most auto part stores should have these available in your area.Any lawn mower repair shops would also stock them.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have a Harbor freight in your area you can get a box of about 200 assorted for $5-6. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pweezy4sheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*6hp tecumseh*

kool thanks for replying. i have a HF store not that far i'll check it out :thumbsup:


----------

